# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  3D Printing For you - Our New Ebay Store - Cheap Auction Price

## WillBe

banner.jpg

*Cwill 3D Amazon Store FBA is started! You can receive your products quicker and get a better after service.
Our promises:  We promise three things: excellent technical support, fastest shipping, and reasonable prices.

Please Check:* http://www.amazon.com/shops/AMC2QC2FBY1A

----------


## WillBe

Cwill 3D is a professional filament manufacturer. Products tolerance of each spool bore diameter is +/- 0.03MM,the minimum can be 0.01MM.
Cooperating with US major material suppliers and other world-renowned PLA / ABS raw material suppliers to maintain a good relationship. All products are processed with high quality raw materials. we totally resist the use of recycled material products; Eliminating the unknown risks of renewable raw materials. we optimize a rational global sourcing strategy.
We believe that a great brand is derived from customer service.

Fast Shipping, Best Quality and Reasonable Prices.

Cwill 3D Amazon Store:  http://www.amazon.com/gp/node/index....&redirect=true

----------


## WillBe

Cwill 3D Halloween Promotion：

7pack.jpg

*7PCS 70G/PCS 1.75mm PLA 3D Print Filament*

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00OCC1ISK

 10M/PCS, every 10M gift 1M, 7 color pack
Color: Black, White, Red, Green, Blue, Yellow, Purple  

7pack50.jpg

*7PCS 225G/PCS 1.75mm PLA 3D Print Filament*

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00OCC1KCO

50M/PCS, every 50M gift 1M, 7 color pack
Color: Black, White, Red, Green, Blue, Yellow, Purple

     We totally resist the use of recycled material products
    Better tolerances. High print quality
    Small error range, usually 0.03mm - 0.05mm, minimum can be 0.01mm
    10M/PCS, every 10M gift 1M, 7 color pack
    100% no air bubbles, no clogged nozzles, no extruder jams.

----------


## WillBe

6.99 usd sample pack and 14.99 usd sample pack

black10.jpg

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00OL9F5RE

yellow50.jpg

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00OK6WXHI

----------


## WillBe

*High Quality 3D Printing Materials has big discount for multi order!
You not miss it!*


Contact email: daisyelsa201408@gmail.com
 Skype: daisy.elsa2014



A652_1_2014092235077186.jpg 


20141018125441.jpg

----------


## WillBe

20141024102120.jpg

Cwill 3D Printer Filament, you can print anything you want.
 We have warehouse in US and Germany.

 Now, we offer multi order discount:


 6-12 spool 15.99 usd/spool free shipping!
 24-48 spool 14.99 usd/spoll free shipping!

 All US except Puerto Rico, Alaska and Hawaii and APO


 For EU customers, pls contact me for detail prices.


 contact: daisy@magic-3d-print.com
 skype: daisy.elsa2014

----------


## WillBe

gift2.jpg
Buy One Get One, Buy One Filament Get One For Free! Have Chance Win 3D Printer!

 Good news for all 3d printing fan! Cwill 3D start a big campaign! Please contact me for more details!
 Email: daisy@magic-3d-print.com
 Skype: daisy.elsa2014

----------


## WillBe

20141029142239.jpg

Germany warehouse AOG!
Good news for all EU 3D printing fan!
Our Germany warehouse products arrived! Can send to all Europe country. Products including 1.75mm and 3mm ABS, PLA and HIPS.
Please contact me for detail prices!

Email: daisy@magic-3d-print.com
Skype: daisy.elsa2014

----------


## WillBe

20141103094910.jpg

Slow shipping in busy season make you mad?
 FBA ensure you receive products in next day!
 Cwill 3D FBA products price down, let you receive products quicker and cheaper!

www.amazon.com/shops/cwill3d

----------


## WillBe

*Check Here:* www.amazon.com/shops/cwill3d

----------


## WillBe

*Ebay US is opening: 

http://www.ebay.com/usr/cwill3d2014*

----------


## WillBe

Crazy Black Friday!

40% OFF For All Products
Plus 10% OFF when order 2
Plus 15% OFF when order 6

www.amazon.com/shops/cwill3d

black friday.jpg

----------

